# Help With Codes 00532 and 00655



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

2000 GTI VR6
2 airbag faults:
00532 Supply Voltage B+
07-10 Signal to Low - Intermittent
00655 Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter: Passenger Side (N154)
29-00 Short to Ground
any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## str8viciousvdub (Feb 10, 2006)

check ur battery , most likely the voltage supple for your airbag system is low due to a weak battery.


----------



## rary (Aug 1, 2008)

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+: Signal too Low 
Possible Causes 
Wiring/Connectors from/to Control Module faulty 
Power Supply (Battery/Generator) faulty 
Possible Solutions 
Check/Repair Wiring/Connectors from/to Control Module 
Check Power Supply (Battery/Generator) 
Special Notes 
When found in an individual control module, it's most likely a local source (e.g. wiring/connectors). 
When found in multiple control modules at the same time, it's most likely a common source (e.g. ground spot, battery, generator). 
Intermittent codes are often stored during low outside temperature when the battery capacity goes down and may be ignored. 
Common with 16946/P0562/001378 - System Voltage: Too Low stored in other control modules. 
Retrieved from "http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00532"
00655 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter Passenger Side (N154) 
00655 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter Passenger Side (N154): Resistance too High 
Possible Symptoms 
Malfuncton Indicator Light (MIL) active 
Possible Causes 
Wiring/Connectors from/to Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter Passenger Side (N154) faulty 
Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter Passenger Side (N154) faulty 
Possible Solutions 
Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter Passenger Side (N154) 
Check Measuring Value Blocks (MVB) 
Check Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter Passenger Side (N154) 
Retrieved from "http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00655"


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (str8viciousvdub)*

i doubt that this would affect the battery voltage enough, but would my reiger illuminated shift knob cause this?
ive never changed the battery...i guess i could look into it. could i just check with a volt meter or is it something that varies with driving conditions and such?


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

bumpage


----------



## Dr. Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (93V)*

Did you ever figure it out? I've got the same code with my airbag... 2000 Jetta VR6


----------



## VWHOH (May 31, 2007)

Hey man I currently have a bad diode network on my alternator and car discharges it self overnight. (My problem)
Now your Problem, I have noticed that in between charges when the battery is low, the air bag light comes back, get the same codes as you. A charge and a clear and I'm good till the car discharges it self again.(depends on how often I drive her)
Hey and maybe your alternator going out also!!!


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWHOH)*

well, i put a new battery in and im still getting the same codes. these codes come on right after i clear them.
could they both be the same thing?
i recently noticed that unlike the driver side seat belt buckle, the passenger side one doesn't have any wires going into it. i can't even see broken wires or anything...it's like they were never there. what could be up with that? you can see the wires if you fold your buckle back a little bit to see the wrapped buckle cables at its base.


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWHOH)*

also, a bad alternator wouldn't make the car discharge, would it? i'd figure it would be a short, or something else weird. did you ever change the battery?


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (93V)*

you need to replace your pass. side seat belt assy. the tensioner is part of the seat belt itself.


----------

